# Iniquity's 2015 Made-from-Scratch Halloween



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

It's an interesting Halloween for me this year. For one it's my first Halloween on an island and in a new house. It's also my first Halloween in the Northeast(from ATL)! In fact, it's the first Halloween party I've hosted since 2012. Prior to that I'd throw them every year, but 2012 was the last party before my blowout of a divorce and I really didn't have the place nor the means to make it start happening again until this year! I am starting completely from scratch so don't have nearly as many awesome projects as you guys to show off this year!

Halloween is by far the best holiday. I like to try to create an eerie ambiance and have many projects going on right now for both indoors and out. Here are a few things I'm working on. I'll keep adding changes as the big day draws closer.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Today i'm trying to focus on these projects:

My pentagram coffee table cover that actually turned out looking pretty awesome on my deck. I might be moving this one around a few times to decide where to put it for the party. Today I'm staining the lighter parts with red mahogany and hopefully sealing by mid-afternoon:









This handsome guy is going in the ground today where I can work on him better. We'll be cuter together when he has his head on. That's a big checkbox on my to-do list, but I have some really good ideas for him. 









Made some signage last night. Need to paint them and find them homes, probably along my long, unpaved driveway.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected] the hand coming up through the deck:jol:

Everything you've done so far looks great. You've got some nice details going.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a great start


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I love the hand coming out of the deck too! Hysterical! It's looking really good.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Coming along great! Can't wait to see more pics...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome looking stuff! So creative!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

It's gonna be a creepy halloween to you guys this year.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words! Yesterday I got a bit done on Mr. Handsome  I borrowed a post hole digger and I think he's in the ground well enough. I didn't build any kind of support for him, but think I am going to anchor him down with yard stakes. It can be super windy here. My main concern is that he's going to break like a toothpick if the wind catches him just right. I've started his head and that's going to be my main focus this weekend. Painted up one of the signs for Field of Screams.(I actually do have a field and want to have multiple scarecrows in it in the upcoming years!









I finished staining my pentagram table topper. Grabbing polyurethane while I'm out today to seal. Didn't have enough to finish yesterday. 









Started toying with the dining table:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

For starting over again, you really have done a great job. I love your new man. He's just my type too. . I like your table with the labeled bottles and candles and the creepy pictures. Nice job overall!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks, copchick! I was looking in your albums and you have some decor I'd really love to find! I want all your cat stuff!


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

I love your progress so far! That hand through the deck is creepy but I'm most intrigued by your pentagram table. You mentioned that is was a "cover" for your coffee table and that you were staining it, so I'm assuming it's wood. Love to see a close-up of it.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks, everyone! Ugh... been sick the last few days and the temp dropped below freezing the past couple of nights. It hasn't been warm enough to finish sealing the table, but tomorrow supposed to be like 64F again so that's perfect.

I was able to work on Mr. Handsome's head. going to paint & seal it tomorrow with the table. Will finish his stem today.

I'm going to focus on general indoor stuff today. Not long til the party now and I have more spiderwebs to put up, floating candles to make... I have all kinds of detail work to do around here...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see you have one of those dogs that likes to supervise:jol:


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Lizzyborden said:


> I love your progress so far! That hand through the deck is creepy but I'm most intrigued by your pentagram table. You mentioned that is was a "cover" for your coffee table and that you were staining it, so I'm assuming it's wood. Love to see a close-up of it.


Just went out and snapped these just for you! Yes it's a piece of wood that I found behind a cabinet in my summer cottage. I don't know where it came from, guessing a previous tenant left it behind. In the beginning I wasn't going to stain it with two colors. I already had some ebony stain and was using that up. Unfortunately the masking tape I used to tape off the star left residue along the inside edges. I'm guessing this was a result of some chemical reaction between the adhesive and stain. It could have also been the masking tape. I wasn't using the proper tape for this to be an award-winning table. So after deciding that I just don't have the time to try getting every bit of masking tape residue off I decided to embrace the screwup. Since the residue was white I decided to just apply a second color stain. I like the way it makes the edges not so uniform. Still have to add the second/final coat of sealer. Also thinking of what I can do to the other side of this!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Roxy - LOL! Yes. She also likes to partake... by stealing all of the sticks we handpicked on our walk. lol


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

The imperfections make the pentagram look aged. Very nice! Mr. Handsome is looking good.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I know I've been MIA for a week. Been trying my best to mend my broken foot which is near impossible because I am the kind of person who is typically moving nonstop. I'm sad to say I feel completely defeated. I was upgraded to a boot at my last appt and even though I'm slightly more mobile it takes me forever to do anything normal. To keep myself from going completely insane I've worked on my airlock/entry. It's all black light responsive(some of which you might notice are neon versions of tutorials on the forum).

Also have a few party games out. A Quija board, tarot cards and "everyday zombies" playing cards hehe.














































Can you tell how thrilled I am?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Nice costume! Oh wait, that's you....

For a girl with an injury to deal with, you're getting a whole lot more done than I am. Maybe I should break a foot to get motivated......nah:googly:


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't recommend it, Roxy! LOL!  I definitely overdid it, but it was for Halloween and my first real party in my new home so.. I was on a mission! I admit to being a bad patient though. I refused to wear the boot with my costume. Hey - after a few drinks nothing hurts anymore... haha

Before the party I nearly had a complete meltdown pulling the final touches together. Kudos to those of you who set up the phenomenal haunts every year.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Everything looks wonderful.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

love your costumes ..and the decor looks very spooky. Scarecrow is creepy!!


----------



## VeronikaTheWitch (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks so good. I loved it.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks great and the weathered outside of the house really compliments your haunt by giving it that aged, spooky look when all done.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. It was a lot of fun. I can't wait to add to it next year! I have a field and I'd love to have a trail coming up to the house from the bottom of the property. Possibly even grow pumpkins up the sides of the trail and have scarecrows everywhere. I want to block off the main driveway and have people walk up. It would be super creepy haha.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

You did a fantastic job - with or without a dodgy leg!!!! Love those floating candles! Well done.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great costumes


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats on the new digs everything looks fab! Sorry about the foot, hope your healing nicely.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Everything turned out very nice it seems, despite the broken foot. That sucks.  But Mr. Handsome turned out great, your decor looks nice and I like those floating candles too.


----------

